# Engine wont even try to start



## janus (May 31, 2009)

hi,


Sorry if i got the wrong forum, I'm desperate for help with the lawn mower cause i can barely afford parts, long time laid off and still unemployed-and now everything is starting to breakdown, i dont have money for a new mower. 1st off I'm certainly no mechanic. Recently i took the deck off of my craftsman lt1000 42" cut tractor with B&S 17hp model 310707 engine, and replaced the blade belt, a blade brake, and the blade brake clutch. Also, I drained the fuel and oil, cleaned the fuel line, washed the gas tank, replaced the tank with new gas, put new oil, new air & fuel filer & plug, and charged the battery overnight. 

This is by far the most i've ever done mechanically with a mower. Anyway, it fired right up and seemed to run like new. I cut the yard, cleaned it up. Came back the following week, same thing, ran great, maintained gas & oil and everything seemed great.

Last week, i fired it up, ran normal, cut 1/3 of the yard then out of the blue it COUGHED twice 2 large white/blue clouds of smoke out the front by the exhaust manifold/valves are, and died. The gas tank which was 1/2 full a couple minutes before, was empty.

From there, no turnover, not even a try, no spark. Nothing. I pulled as much as i could apart to try to fix it. The screws securing the carb bowl are like frozen, i cant get them loose-wd40 didnt help. pulled the manifold, loosened the head, pulled the plug - from each of these out poured gas.

I let it dry overnight, put it all back together. still the same. turn the key, i just get click-click-click which i would guess means that everything is fine electrically? but mechanically it is shot, or am i wrong? any thoughts, anyone? 

Please anyone, I am long-time laid off unemployed, broke, and everything around me is breaking down.

Oh by the way, it is a craftsman LT1000 42" deck tractor with 17hp b&s, and this is its 10th season since purchase.

Thanks for any input or suggestion, i appreciate any help at all.


Janus


----------



## janus (May 31, 2009)

*...*

.....


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you turn the engine over by hand? 

The clicking sound you hear could indicate a dead battery or bad electrical connection from the battery. You may want to try taking the battery cables loose and cleaning up the connections between the cables and battery terminals, then make sure they are reattached tight. 

Side note always remove the negative ( - ) terminal first and reinstall last.

Best of luck and keep us posted on your progress...


----------



## janus (May 31, 2009)

thanks for the reply/ suggestion.. But.....

how do i "turn the engine over by hand"?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

janus said:


> thanks for the reply/ suggestion.. But.....
> 
> how do i "turn the engine over by hand"?


Unplug the spark plug, make sure the key switch is turned off and then grab the drive pulley on the bottom of the engine and see if you can turn it.


----------

